# Triggers and accuracy



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

First off, Hey guys!!! Its been a while!!!

So I come to pick your brains about triggers... I recently got a Weatherby Vanguard DBM in .30-06... I have since upgraded the stock to a boyds Laminate Thumbhole... I want to bed it but before that I would like to swap triggers because the factory trigger doesn't seem to be adjustable... Right now I have two choices the Rifle basix and the Timney, both are adjustable... Looking for pro's and con's for bothas I haven't done a trigger swap before..

The gun has become quite the project... When I bought it I was told "Sub MOA" out of the box by the dealer, but it was far from that average groups were around 2.5"... Since the stock swap I've got it down to around 1-1.5"... I have tried three different Factory loads in it (Hornady 165 interlocks, Fedral prem. 165 Trophy Bonded tip, and 165 Fedral prem. Barnes triple shocks), and they all seem to shoot about the same at 100yds. I might give a slight edge to the TBT, they group better, more cloverleafed than the TSX which seem to string shots vertically, and the hornady's as alway shoot consitantly... I'm not a handloader YET but am seriously thinking about getting into it... I really want to squeeze every bit of accuracy I can out of this package... So right now I'm at the trigger stage, once the trigger is installed it will be bedded... Lastly, I will try and start loading to get better groups...

To maybe help elaborate a little more, this is going to be a hunting rifle... I bought it for moose and deer mainly... I do realize that I'm well within comfortable grouping for hunting big game but since I was so let down by my intitial trip to the range its become a goal to get this thing well under an inch!!! So any info you guys can provide me on this would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks again guys

Patty


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't go wrong w/ a Timney, but I've heard/read great things about the Rifle Basix...They're less expensive, too...


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

No exspert on trigers but I put the same stock on my Remington 700 30-06.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd go Timney.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Timney for me also...........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Was the statement "sub MOA" strictly from the dealer or does the manufacturer say that also? If so I would contact them and ask, with what ammo?


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Was the statement "sub MOA" strictly from the dealer or does the manufacturer say that also? If so I would contact them and ask, with what ammo?


Strictly from the dealer... The rifle itself was not branded sub-MOA... But I thought "hey, its a Weatherby, how bad can it shoot???"

Seems like the Timney is the trigger of choice for them as well, so that's probably what I will go with... Thanks a bunch guys for the help...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Pretty rifle. A gun like that deserves a Timney....I only see one problem!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Too much rifle for that cat to use on a Hummingbird. Ha Ha....Is that a Jack Russell?


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL... Yeah forgot to take the hummingbird feeders down last fall!!! And yes that is a Jack Russell, the largest breed of them...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You better hurry with that trigger...by the look of the cat. I have a Parson's Jack. They are great dogs, a little active for my old bones, but lots of fun.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Just put a timney on my savage axis .223 last night. Grouping are much better today. Nice light trigger pull. Just took a little adjusting to get the safety working properly.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I've decided to go with the Timney... Thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I went with a 1.5-3lb Timney and also had the action bedded... What a difference, from 2.5" out of the box to well under an inch, even a couple one ragged hole groups!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the follow up and info Patty, good information to know!


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Forgot to show you how I christened it!!! 51 1/4" Manitoba moose, and my first moose to boot!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a beauty, congratulations! You should tell us about that hunt in the Big Game section..........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. and agree with posting your hunt.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the rifle and Bullwinkle! Glad you are happy with the trigger. Timney makes a good one but don't be afraid of the rifle basix it is a good one also. I use both and have no preference for one over the other.

Steve


----------

